# E36 323i Sport touring - Avus blue localised blow in?



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright chaps

I have a small scuff on a side skirt and one on the rear bumper. These are typically smart repair type of stuff.

I called a smart repair chap van that was driving past. Chips away I think.

Without even seeing it he said it would need the entire side skirt/bumper painted!

I said hang on, if I wanted that done I'd go to my friends bodyshop. I wanted a smart repair!!!!!

I'll put some pics up, but its a small scuff on the edge of one skirt and the corner of one bumper.

I'm going to whip the DA out and blast the bumper today....

Any good smart repairers who actually DO smart repairs in the London/Essex area?

Cheers


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Some colours aren't great repair and some repairers shy away from stuff , best they turn it down than **** it up . Squiggs is the man to give you an answer on this , post some pics of the damage &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As above your best bet is pm squiggs he's a smart repairer in the essex area. :thumb:


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Why not ask your mate to do a smart repair at his bodyshop?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

pcm1980 said:


> Why not ask your mate to do a smart repair at his bodyshop?


That's a bit like expecting a decorator to be able to do a portrait just because he uses paint and a brush.
Bodyshop guns don't suit Smart and Smart requires a different spraying technique - so just cos you can do one doesn't mean you can do the other.

Pic's would help cos I can't think of any reason why Avus blue can't be done Smart.
The only thing I can think of is not being able to physically get under the side skirt to spray it - maybe the only way to do it is to get the car off the ground?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Any decent bodyshop can carry out a smart repair. As more and more repairs are carried out using this technique, the bodyshops send technicians on courses to learn these methods.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

pcm1980 said:


> Any decent bodyshop can carry out a smart repair. As more and more repairs are carried out using this technique, the bodyshops send technicians on courses to learn these methods.


I'm well aware that many bodyshop techs are offered Smart training - but not every bodyshop offers it's techs training. 
And even where they are offered training the shop often finds that the techs don't quite live up to Smart repair expectations (some leopards can't change their spots). Or the set up and ongoing costs exceed the shops expectations, or that they simply run out of room to do both bodyshop stuff and Smart. 
Whatever the reason there are many good bodyshops that don't offer Smart. So (with respect) it's wrong to assume and/or say 'Any decent bodyshop can carry out Smart'


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi chaps 

Thanks for the responses. I ran over the bumper corner with my DAS and some Menzerna. It's all but gone with only some minor scratches which are quite deep to the finger but no where near as obvious.

My painter doesn't do the smart repair type stuff. I know he'd want the paint the entire car if I mentioned it, lol.

I'll grab a picture of the side skirt tomorrow morning and post in the evening.

There is also a festered side moulding clip which has bubbled into the rear left door, enough to drive me potty! Can the moulding be removed and a localised repair be completed around that section?

Thanks Squigg. Where are you based?

I'll get the pictures up tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

reza_q said:


> Thanks Squigg. Where are you based?
> 
> I'll get the pictures up tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm in Chelmsford but mobile.


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Chaps evening

Pictures below.....


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

And heres the car!


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

have you tried polished that side skirt? looks like it might buff out to some degree. if not then i cant see there being much issue with a blow in at in that position low down


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks quite deep to me ...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

looks to me that chips away guy was a muppet ! if he cant be bothered to paint that i wouldnt want him painting anything tbh ! as for the rust bubble thats a bit trickier


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> looks to me that chips away guy was a muppet ! if he cant be bothered to paint that i wouldnt want him painting anything tbh ! as for the rust bubble thats a bit trickier


As above.
And I wouldn't want to tackle that rust - I know mobile guys that wouldn't shy away from it, but it's not the kind of thing I'd have a go at.


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like my painter it is then chaps......

Problem is where do you stop lol


----------

